# Show us your Maltese Christmas ornaments



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We just finally decorated our tree tonight although we cut it down last weekend. :w00t: We've been busy. :blink: So as I put up the ornaments I have I was thinking of the Maltese ones and wondered what everyone else has. So.....show us your Maltese ornaments. Since this is the third Christmas Tyler's been with us I only have a few.
Here's our tree. We stick with ornaments we have added on through the years. No trend, just ornaments that remind us of people and places significant in our lives. We love it and the ritual of putting on the ornaments.









Here are our Maltese ornaments:

A Secret Santa ornament -


















We got this one at the Biltmore Estate this November. Kind of looks like Tyler in my siggie. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oh those are nice, i have one in my office I keep up year round. 
i know some of the others have wonderful ornaments and everyone usually has beautiful trees.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I only have a few Maltese ornaments but love them . Have to get new batteries for my camera and will try to get a few shots to share here. 

Love your tree! Since we downsized to a small tabletop ( and down to only two trees....used to have 4) I don't have as many ornaments as we used to but what we use all have some special 'attachment' to a person or memory. I love each year getting them out of the box ...it's like seeing 'old-friends" again.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Re-using last years picture because I'm lazy :blush:

I got this for Milo's first Christmas in 2009 









I have another one that I got in last years SS - will take a pic of that soon


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Your tree is beautiful and I love your Maltese ornaments.:wub: The one you got at the Biltmore is so awesome. I love it!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

casa verde maltese said:


> oh those are nice, i have one in my office I keep up year round.
> i know some of the others have wonderful ornaments and everyone usually has beautiful trees.


Jennifer - I sometimes think about getting those stands they have to display ornaments all year round. Good idea to have it at work for a smile every day when needed.


Maidto2Maltese said:


> I only have a few Maltese ornaments but love them . Have to get new batteries for my camera and will try to get a few shots to share here.
> 
> Love your tree! Since we downsized to a small tabletop ( and down to only two trees....used to have 4) I don't have as many ornaments as we used to but what we use all have some special 'attachment' to a person or memory. I love each year getting them out of the box ...*it's like seeing 'old-friends" again.*


Would love to see them, Terry. And I agree, it is like seeing old friends and revisiting wonderful memories. Of course David is horrified when we get to the ones he made as a little boy as well as the Hallmark ones we got him every year.:blush::HistericalSmiley: I love seeing them and baby's first Christmas...esp since he's 21.:w00t:


Orla said:


> Re-using last years picture because I'm lazy :blush:
> 
> I got this for Milo's first Christmas in 2009
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Orla. Love the double top knots on it:wub::wub: Anxious to see the one you got for Secret Santa too.


aprilb said:


> Your tree is beautiful and I love your Maltese ornaments.:wub: The one you got at the Biltmore is so awesome. I love it!:wub:


Thanks, April. I was so shocked and happy to find the Maltese one at the Biltmore. It's really beautiful and kind of serene. Probably more like a female but I loved it. I also got a beautiful one of the Biltmore that I put up.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

These are cute :wub2:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love your ornaments Sue. We have a few but I didn't decorate the tree this year and I think they got left off by accident. But - they are not nearly as nice as yours!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very beautiful tree's and maltese ornaments! 

They look all so pretty! 

Got one from a very good friend for christmas last year and I love it so much! Will make a photo of it later and post it! :thumbsup:
I think it looks similar to yours, Sue! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Boy, do I have Maltese ornaments 
I hunt and search for them and I have some that were gifts. I leave most of mine out all year in my curio along with way to much stuff. I keep telling my husband I need a bigger curio because I plan on continuing to collect anything Maltese lol



















I have one of these for each girl




























I have 3 of these too

















































































Debbie sent me these and I love them 




































more to come


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Being it is my first Christmas with Sir Lovkins, I do not have any yet, but you just gave me a great idea!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

More lol


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

These aren't ornaments but they're Christmas.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

HOLY COW Jane! Now let me see the tree w/all those adorable ornaments on it!!!! Loved them all!

Sue and everyone's ornaments are beautiful. I have quite a few for B&E. Will have to snap pictures of them and post later. I also have a table in my foyer dedicated to all their past Christmas cards and all little Christmas dog items.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> These are cute :wub2:


Thanks, Kat. I love seeing what everyone has.


Hunter's Mom said:


> I love your ornaments Sue. We have a few but I didn't decorate the tree this year and I think they got left off by accident. But - they are not nearly as nice as yours!


You didn't decorate the tree, Erin? Really?? I know you've had tons of time on your hands lately  and now you're sitting around with nothing to do :innocent:. I could barely get in a shower when I had David. I do hope you're getting a "Baby's First Christmas" ornament. I still have David's 21 years later.


Alexa said:


> Very beautiful tree's and maltese ornaments!
> 
> They look all so pretty!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Alexandra. I'm looking forward to pix.


njdrake said:


> Boy, do I have Maltese ornaments
> I hunt and search for them and I have some that were gifts. I leave most of mine out all year in my curio along with way to much stuff. I keep telling my husband I need a bigger curio because I plan on continuing to collect anything Maltese lol
> 
> 
> ...


WOWZA, Jane. You win hands down. What a beautiful collection. I love the figures walking the Maltese and in the carrier and also all the beautiful Maltese images. So lucky to have them up year round.


Lovkins mama said:


> Being it is my first Christmas with Sir Lovkins, I do not have any yet, but you just gave me a great idea!


Christina, I'm sure that you'll start a collection soon. I'm always on the lookout for anything Maltese.


mom2bijou said:


> HOLY COW Jane! Now let me see the tree w/all those adorable ornaments on it!!!! Loved them all!
> 
> Sue and everyone's ornaments are beautiful. I have quite a few for B&E. Will have to snap pictures of them and post later. I also have a table in my foyer dedicated to all their past Christmas cards and all little Christmas dog items.


Can't wait to see them, Tammy. I just remembered that I had one more handpainted ornament. I also took a pic of my Biltmore ornament. I wanted to share it since I told everyone how beautiful the estate was. I think the ornament captured the look.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I really do need to take pictures. I love everyone's Maltese ornaments and decorations. 

Because I go to Phoenix now for the holidays, I put up a small tree at home that ONLY has my doggie ornaments (both Lhasa and Maltese) on it. I try to add one for each of the girls every year, but this year I managed to paint one with Lacie, Tilly and Secret all on the same bulb.

I promise to post pictures soon.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue your tree is beautiful...we only have one ornament, don't know if you can see it though. Wish we had more, yours are so cute!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, what a collection they are all so different. For some reason I don't have any for Jodi, just the cats.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jane - awesome collection!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Not a Maltese but this is the first "puppy" ornament I ever got - came from the trainer in my first dog's (Golden Retriever named Winston) obedience class:









First Maltese ornament ever and one of my favorites - one of my employees gave this to me, complete with a picture of Samantha! One of my friends had been dog sitting and took the photo for her to include in the ornament.









I think this is supposed to be a poodle, but hey, it's a little white dog!









Another favorite - I made this out of an egg (don't remember if it was goose or ostrich) in a craft class.









From this year's Secret Santa:









And, of course, my little stinkers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I really do need to take pictures. I love everyone's Maltese ornaments and decorations.
> 
> Because I go to Phoenix now for the holidays, I put up a small tree at home that ONLY has my doggie ornaments (both Lhasa and Maltese) on it. I try to add one for each of the girls every year, but this year I managed to paint one with Lacie, Tilly and Secret all on the same bulb.
> 
> I promise to post pictures soon.


Can't wait to see pictures, Lynn, especially of the one you painted:chili:


Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue your tree is beautiful...we only have one ornament, don't know if you can see it though. Wish we had more, yours are so cute!


Thanks so much, Dianne. Now is this supposed to be like "Where's Waldo" with your Maltese ornament. I couldn't see anything clearly on the tree since it was a wide shot. :blink: How about some clues?:HistericalSmiley:


Maglily said:


> Wow, what a collection they are all so different. For some reason I don't have any for Jodi, just the cats.


Brenda - you better start making up for lost time.  Maybe start with eBay. :HistericalSmiley:


maggieh said:


> Jane - awesome collection!!!





maggieh said:


> Not a Maltese but this is the first "puppy" ornament I ever got - came from the trainer in my first dog's (Golden Retriever named Winston) obedience class:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute ornaments, Maggie. :thumbsup: I can't believe you made that one out of an egg. Should I just call you Ms Faberge?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, here are lots of beautiful and unique maltese ornaments to see! 

I only have one as they're hard to find over here! Mine is a present from Pat and Sassy and I love it so much! 

The 2nd ornament is my favourite from the Cherished Teddy collection. Have a few other's but like this one so much because it's lighted through sticking a lamp from the light chain in it! 



















Alexandra :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well Jane is clearly the winner in the Maltese ornament department!! :aktion033:

Instead of a Christmas tree this year, I only had a very small tree (like for an entry way) with only maltese ornaments on it. Here they are:

View attachment 99543


View attachment 99544


View attachment 99545


View attachment 99546


View attachment 99547


View attachment 99548


View attachment 99549


View attachment 99550


View attachment 99551


----------

